# French Municipals POI's



## ThursdaysChild (Aug 2, 2008)

The memory is going !

I have on my satnav a very useful set of POI's for French Municipal Sites, but I am blowed if I can remember where I got it. 

It's not on the camping-municipal.org website, and an enquiry to their Facebook page was negative.

Does anyone know where I might have got it ? It would be nice to be able to update it from time to time.

Many thanks.


----------



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

Hi, this is where I downloaded my poi's from, if that helps.

curlyboy

http://www.campingfrance.com/UK/Search-campsites/List-of-campsites


----------



## Bill_OR (Feb 6, 2010)

This is where I got mine from - http://www.doyourdream.co.uk/campervan/gps-pois-hosted-by-us/
Bill


----------



## ThursdaysChild (Aug 2, 2008)

Merci beaucoup

Bill-OR, I think that's the one. A bit tortuous to get there, but job done.

We do like Municipals - they're so laissez-faire - just like us.


----------



## provencal (Nov 5, 2008)

I couldn't find it in Curlyboy's post

http://www.archiescampings.eu/downloadpage/ can be used to download 10100 French campsite POI's which include the municipal ones. You could filter this if you want just municipal ones.

Any good?
Brian


----------



## ThursdaysChild (Aug 2, 2008)

Thanks - will have a look at that as well - the Archie/ACSI database is always pretty good.


----------



## trekki (Jun 2, 2010)

*french municipals*

Hi thursdaysChild
On Zebedee post 03-03-2011 French Municipals if you find this post you will find the download

There are 2,192 Municipals in the attached .csv file.

Any use?

Dave Very Happy

Edit. You have a PM

.

Municipals.csv
Description:

Download
Filename: Municipals.csv
Filesize: 153.66 KB
Downloaded: 167 Time(s)

Rich


----------



## ThursdaysChild (Aug 2, 2008)

Good stuff, Trekki. Many thanks.


----------



## ThursdaysChild (Aug 2, 2008)

Checked back and yes, I was involved in that thread, and that's where I must have found the POI file.

Thanks, Trekki


----------



## trekki (Jun 2, 2010)

*french municipals POI's*

Hi ThursdaysChild your more than welcome I am hoping to try a few of these municipals myself next month 
trekki


----------

